# AKU Class 2021 Decisions



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

The Interviews are over and we've already submitted the Stage II application packet. I was just wondering when we might get to hear our decisions...?


----------



## Brownie (Jul 3, 2016)

Probably in October


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

How did the interview go?
and what about the entry test result?
i got 91% in english and 74.25 in the sciences section


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

what is merit agha khan


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

pencilpen123 said:


> what is merit agha khan


They have their own written test. This year it was about 55% in English and 65% in the Sciences. Last year it was 55% English and I guess around 70% Sciences. It can change year-to-year.

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah96 said:


> How did the interview go?
> and what about the entry test result?
> i got 91% in english and 74.25 in the sciences section


It went okay I guess. It's a subjective thing so it's hard to tell anything just yet. How was yours?
Well 95% English and I guess around the same as yours in Sciences. 

Best of Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

congratulations on your result! umm it went okay. just as you said, it's virtually impossible to know how they'll judge you based on your interview performance. have you applied to any other medical colleges?


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

Just wondering, has anyone heard from AKU yet?


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

umm no, not yet.. as a matter of fact my parents called the admission office to know when they'll be giving out the results. and they said either mid-october or the third week of october.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh thank you Sarah96, I didn't know that :thumbsup:. I was expecting it to be latest by the second week of October because I know people from previous batches who found out by the 8th or 9th.


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

yes precisely, they really are testing the patience of the applicants this time round. i hope every thing goes well, in sha Allah


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

Sarah96 said:


> congratulations on your result! umm it went okay. just as you said, it's virtually impossible to know how they'll judge you based on your interview performance. have you applied to any other medical colleges?


Thank you and same to you! 
I am already studying in Fatima Jinnah Medical University/Sir Ganga Ram Hospital, first year. I am actually applying to AKU again this year.
What about you?


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

oh i see :thumbsup: i have applied to Bahria uni karachi, LUMHS and DOW.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

The overseas students have begun to receive their acceptance letters btw, so just a few more days I guess and the local ones will too!


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

i did get the letter. and i am rejected


----------



## fmwaz (Oct 17, 2016)

got waitlisted


----------



## Sarah96 (Dec 20, 2015)

congrats! hope you get in.. best of luck:thumbsup:


----------

